# Ein kurzer Urlaubsbericht: 3 Megas am Rabenberg



## Martina H. (9. September 2014)

Einen Besuch in Rabenberg hatten wir uns für dieses Jahr sowieso vorgenommen – jetzt war es endlich soweit.

Gebucht wurden die Singletrail Bike Days, ein Komplettangebot mit Übernachtung und Vollpension – sich einfach mal um nichts kümmern müssen!

Anreise war problemlos am Dienstag vormittag, die Rezeption wollte sich jedoch nicht so einfach finden lassen, aber uns war ja zu helfen .

Nach einer kurzen Mittagspause wollten wir dann natürlich auf's Bike um uns zu orientieren. Leider begrüsste uns der Rabenberg mit regnerisch/nebligem Wetter, aber egal.






Wir entschieden uns, die kürzeste Runde zu fahren (Taster Loop), waren aber damit schnell durch und haben noch einen kleinen Teil der schwarzen Strecke (Black Raven) mitgenommen.

Trotz Dreck, Matsch und Regen hatten wir unseren Spass.



 




Der Mittwoch war wettermässig fast noch bescheidener,






trotzdem sind wir die blaue Runde (Border Trail) gefahren – und was soll ich sagen: einfach Klasse!

Sprung und Wallride an den Flowing Ten


















Donnerstag wurde das Wetter dann deutlich besser, sogar mit Sonnenschein zwischendurch  - die Trails waren immer noch nass, aber sie sind ja teilweise geschottert und damit auch relativ schnell trocken und gut fahrbar.




... unterwegs 











Fazit:

Wir hatten einen Heidenspass (Rabenberg wird uns definitiv wiedersehen!). Der gesamte Komplex ist sehr gut für viele verschiedene Sportarten und auch grosse Gruppen geeignet. Die Verwaltung/Organisation vor Ort ist hervorragend, wir hatten nie den Eindruck, dass die rechte Hand nicht weiss, was die linke tut. Das Personal ist sehr freundlich, jederzeit gut informiert und immer flexibel was die Wünsche der Besucher angeht.

Das Essen ist sehr gut: Frühstück in Buffettform mit vollwertigem Müsli, Brot, Brötchen, Säften, Obst, etc. Mittagessen gibt es als Tagesmahlzeit oder Nudelbuffett (3 Sorten Nudeln mit 2 versch. Sossen) mit Salat und Nachspeise, Abendessen als kaltes/warmes Buffet mit viel Auswahl – alles sehr lecker. Die Küche geht auch auf Vegetarier, Allergiker und Sonderwünsche ein. Wer dort hungrig vom Tisch geht ist selber schuld! Wir hatten Vollpension, anstelle des Mittagessens am Mittwoch wurde uns sofort als Ersatzmahlzeit ein reichhaltiges Lunchpaket geschnürt. Vollpension ist unserer Meinung nach bei der grossen Auswahl zum Frühstück und Abendbrot eigentlich nicht notwendig.

Unterkunft: wir waren in einem Bungalow einquartiert: einfach top, 2 Zimmer mit je 2 Betten, Wohnzimmer, Bad, Küche... Die Zimmer in den Häusern haben wir uns nicht angesehen, kosten aber auch bis auf 2 Häuser das Gleiche. In diesen Beiden ist der Komfort wohl etwas geringer (Dusche auf Flur, etc.), sie sind auch etwas günstiger.






Die Strecken sind insgesamt sehr gut ausgeschildert, können vielfach miteinander kombiniert werden, so dass jeder seinen Spass haben kann (leider konnten wir auf Grund des kurzen Aufenthalts nicht alles fahren).

Ein Verfahren ist eigentlich fast ausgeschlossen, alle Trails führen über kurz oder lang wieder zum Trailcenter zurück.

„Problemstellen“ werden rechtzeitig angekündigt und die Trails sind auch sehr gut einsehbar, so dass sich auch Anfänger und unsichere Biker jederzeit gut aufgehoben fühlen können.

Einfach Klasse!

Hardcore Downhiller werden sich hier wahrscheinlich nicht wohlfühlen, zu gross ist der Tretanteil auf den Verbindungsstrecken und den Trails.

Uns hat es gefallen – wir fahren aber auch gern mal bergauf  und kommen bestimmt wieder 





Noch ein paar Bilder:

Nach Dreck,Matsch und Regen...





... Bikepflege am Trailhead





Tourimpressionen


----------



## Principiante (9. September 2014)

Hört sich wirklich gut an!
Vielen Dank für die gute Beschreibung, ich mach das vielleicht mal im Frühsommer, mit Zelt. Man kann ja die Halb-oder Vollpension mitbuchen wenn man camping macht, hab ich eben gelesen.
Vor allem kann da mein Mann auch fahren (...natürlich vorsichtig  )

Wäre das nicht mal was für Euer Ladys Treffen???

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (9. September 2014)

Principiante schrieb:


> Hört sich wirklich gut an!
> Vielen Dank für die gute Beschreibung, ich mach das vielleicht mal im Frühsommer...
> Wäre das nicht mal was für Euer Ladys Treffen???
> 
> LG, Principiante!


 
Genau mmeine Gedanken!


----------



## wildbiker (9. September 2014)

... war da schon öfters, ca. 1 3/4 h Fahrzeit von mir entfernt, echt geil dort, hatte man mehr Zeit, wär ich noch öfters da. Evtl. kommendes WE nochmal kurz da.... Freu mich aufs kommende Jahr, dann auch mit neuem Bike dort am Start.  Mein Lieblingstrail Kyril-Trail..(Y)

Auf alle Fälle, guter Treffpunkt fürn Lady-Treffen, da ist für jede/n was dabei.. Anfänger bis Fortgeschritten...

Die großen Blockhäuser (bspw. wie Haus 2, ganz vorn am Sportplatz), sind die Duschen auf den Zimmern. 2 getrennte Betten, Vorraum, wers etwas einfach möchte, ist dann auch nicht ganz so teuer wie die Häuser oberhalb (hinterm Cafe/Trailhead).


----------



## Mausoline (9. September 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Genau mmeine Gedanken!



Hab ich mir gedacht, dass ihr das denkt 

Prima, dass ihr dem Wetter getrotzt habt ​


----------



## Martina H. (10. September 2014)

...die Idee hatten wir natürlich auch schon - aber lasst uns erstmal das diesjährige Treffen erleben. Jena ist auch sehr schön 

Zumindest haben wir dort nicht das Problem, dass wir Guides bräuchten, die Touren wären (so wie sie sind) schon fertig und auch nicht das Problem der Unterkunft, von daher schon ziemlich klasse 

... und nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen 

Das Wetter war wirklich gruselig - von der schönen Gegend haben wir eigentlich erst bei der Abfahrt etwas mitbekommen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. September 2014)

Das klingt wirklich alles super, bis auf das Wetter halt. Aber mit schlechtem Wetter muss heuer wohl jede(r) zurecht kommen 
Finde auch, dass das nach einem guten Spot für ein Ladies Treffen klingt.


----------



## Jazzy21 (10. September 2014)

Tolle Bilder 
War auch schon dreimal in Rabenberg, das Wetter ist schon echt typisch, glaub ich
Wo hattet ihr denn die Bikes untergebracht? Hab bisher immer unten in der Neuen Rabenberger Straße in einer Hütte übernachtet (3 Nächte), würde aber auch mal gerne für 1,2 Nächte hingehn, allerdings hat uns die Rezeption per Mail mitgeteilt, dass man Räder nur im allgemein begehbaren Skikeller unterbringen kann, stimmt das? Das finde ich nämlich viel zu unsicher 
LG, vielleicht sieht man sich mal da


----------



## Jazzy21 (10. September 2014)

Ach nochmal zum Wetter da: Regen ist da nicht so schlimm, das letzte Mal hats mal wirklich so geschüttet, dass sich Bäche gebildet haben und die Trails waren trotzdem noch gut fahrbar, nicht wirklich rutschig


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2014)

... das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben:

sicher sind die "steinigen" Anteile und geschotterten Trails gut fahrbar, da wo aber  noch "natürlicher" Untergrund, sprich Waldboden und Wurzeln sind, sieht es doch anders aus - sehr matschig und seeehr glitschige Wurzeln, da muss man eben sehen, wie man Spass definiert


----------



## wildbiker (11. September 2014)

Jazzy21 schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder
> War auch schon dreimal in Rabenberg, das Wetter ist schon echt typisch, glaub ich
> Wo hattet ihr denn die Bikes untergebracht? Hab bisher immer unten in der Neuen Rabenberger Straße in einer Hütte übernachtet (3 Nächte), würde aber auch mal gerne für 1,2 Nächte hingehn, allerdings hat uns die Rezeption per Mail mitgeteilt, dass man Räder nur im allgemein begehbaren Skikeller unterbringen kann, stimmt das? Das finde ich nämlich viel zu unsicher
> LG, vielleicht sieht man sich mal da


Wegen der bikes unterstellen. Diese können nur im skikeller untergestellt werden. Der skiraum ist nur mit zimmerschlüssel zugänglich. Kenns auch so, das einige die bike einfach im Auto eingeschlossen hatten. Diebstahlsicher ist natürlich beides nicht, da sollte Rabenberg nachbessern. 

Allerdings gab's mal bis vor einiger zeit noch eine abschließbare gitterbox draußen, Rückseite Rezeption, unter dem essraum bzw. Terrasse. Dafür hat man nur den Schlüssel von der Rezeption bekommen. Die gitterbox gibt's auf Grund von umbaumassnahmen nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2014)

...bzgl. Bikes, wir hatten unsere im Auto in der Garage. Im Bungalow gab es keine Möglichkeit die Räder untezubringen. In den Häusern gibt es aber wohl Ski/Bikekeller. Zugang mit dem Zimmerschlüssel, mit Möglichkeit die Bikes anzuschliessen, desweiteren kann man an der Rezeption auch Schlösser leihen (gegen Kaution). Die Räume haben wir uns allerings nicht angesehen - können sie also auch nicht beurteilen.

Rein vom Gesamteindruck her hätte ich jetzt allerdings kein Problem mein Rad dort unterzustellen und anzuschliessen.


----------



## Jazzy21 (11. September 2014)

@Martina H. : gut, richtig leicht ists ja nie bei Regen, aber ich bin Schlimmeres gewohnt als dort 
Mhh, ok, dann wird das Trailcenter wohl noch keine Alternative zum Übernachten! In irgend einer Halle da wurde da ja auch schon eingebrochen und einige Bikes entwendet, daher vertrau ich da nicht so drauf... Ich stell kein Bike in einen Keller, zu dem jeder mit Schlüssel Zugang hat, da bringt auch ein Schloss nicht viel, wenn da jeder ungestört drin ist 
Viele Grüße und danke für die Antworten


----------



## Deleted 268554 (12. Oktober 2014)

Das Trailcenter Rabenberg ist schon sehr geil; ist halt ganz anders als andere Parks, die man so kennt. Ich war im Sommer 2013 dort und habe mir ein Giant Reign ausgeliehen, weil ich sonst nur Hardtails habe. Muss aber sagen, dass die Strecken so uphill-lastig sind, dass ich 2015 mit meiner CC-Rennfeile anrücken werde. Außerdem sind in der Gegend auch außerhalb des Trailparks ein paar empfehlenswerte Ziele, welche man leicht mit dem Mountainbike errreichen kann. Trailcenter Rabenberg - immer einen Besuch wert


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Oktober 2014)

sind die Trails sehr "gebaut" oder haben sie schon natürlichen Charakter?
Ich habe einen Hotelgutschein für die Gegend gewonnen, verschiebe den Besuch jetzt aber auf’s Frühjahr


----------



## lucie (13. Oktober 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> sind die Trails sehr "gebaut" oder haben sie schon natürlichen Charakter?
> Ich habe einen Hotelgutschein für die Gegend gewonnen, verschiebe den Besuch jetzt aber auf’s Frühjahr



Die Trails sind schon z.T. angelegt, d.h. man hat einfach ntürliche Trails mit ein paar Anliegern, mal einer Wall und an einigen Stellen um ein paar Steinchen  bereichert. Sonst sind das richtig schöne, eben fast "naturbelassene" Singletrails. 

Ich fand's jedenfalls super und Rabenberg ist allemal einen Besuch wert, erst recht, wenn man in der Gegend einen Hotelgutschein gewonnen hat.


----------



## Foooxhound (3. September 2016)

Ich weiß das ist ein Uralter Thread aber ist die Geschichte auch mit 120mm vorne und hinten zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (3. September 2016)

Sicher kannst Du dort auch mit dem 120mm Bike fahren - ist eben alles eine Frage des Könnens, bzw.'der Schnelligkeit. Momentan würde ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Hardtail hinfahren. Das hat allerdings 150 mm - aber den Federweg nutze ich eh' nicht aus . Überhaupt bin ich der Meinung, dass man fast überall  mit fast jedem Bike fahren kann - Federweg wird auch oft überschätzt


----------



## Frodijak (3. September 2016)

…


----------



## Foooxhound (4. September 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Sicher kannst Du dort auch mit dem 120mm Bike fahren - ist eben alles eine Frage des Könnens, bzw.'der Schnelligkeit. Momentan würde ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Hardtail hinfahren. Das hat allerdings 150 mm - aber den Federweg nutze ich eh' nicht aus . Überhaupt bin ich der Meinung, dass man fast überall  mit fast jedem Bike fahren kann - Federweg wird auch oft überschätzt





Frodijak schrieb:


> Reicht, war vor zwei Wochen auch mit dem 120er Nerve da.
> 
> Bin vor zwei Jahren noch mit Hardtail durch - geht dann eben etwas bedachter zu.
> 
> Alles über 160mm finde ich da eher etwas “witzig“. Es ist ein TRAIL-Center.



Danke


----------

